# 사필귀정



## violinhare

Hi.
 I need help translating: "사필귀정". It's a korean idiom, right?

Do you think this translation is correct? "Right will prevail"

It doesn't sound good to me, but I can't come up with something different. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hello,

I would say something like:

- Things will always get sorted out in the way they should
- Things eventually find their rightful course

It's like, the situation is messed up right now but it will be rectified one way or another if you wait.

But... does the translation have to be catchy and pithy?


----------



## violinhare

Hit Girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would say something like:
> 
> - Things will always get sorted out in the way they should
> - Things eventually find their rightful course
> 
> It's like, the situation is messed up right now but it will be rectified one way or another if you wait.
> 
> But... does the translation have to be catchy and pithy?



Hit Girl:
Thank you for your detailed comment. 
I understand the meaning.
But, as you said, actually it would be nice if the sentence was pithy. 

I'll try to translate again based on your comment.
Thank you!


----------



## mink-shin

I wanna tell you something,

That Korean word is with meaning of chinese character.

honestly, i think 70%(or more than 70%) of Korean word is with meaning of chinese character.

so i wanna tell you what they really are.

사 = Work
필 = Always
귀 = Go back
정 = Right

사필귀정 means that no matter how bad any work get, it'll always be right itself.


----------



## Rance

It was originally from Buddhism and it actually uses 事必歸定(定 = determined), and not 事必歸正 (正 = right).
Obviously most people like the idea of "right/justice will prevail", hence it was started to be used with 正 instead of 定(they both sound alike - 정).

Hit Girl already gave definition for each cases.
事必歸定 = Things will always get sorted out in the way they should.
事必歸正 = Things eventually find their rightful/just course. (_Right will prevail_)
It might be helpful to provide us the context to narrow down the meaning.


----------

